# BBC Personality test



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/mind/surveys/whatamilike/index.shtml

Andrew = Strategist apparently


----------



## Gemini (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm a Realist.

What's with all the shopping questions. We Realists don't shop!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, I'm a realist too. I knew I would be but was hoping for different results.

I wonder if one can actually change their personality or if it's ingrained by the time we are perceptive enough to understand ourselves.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm a realist too. I knew I would be but was hoping for different results.
> 
> I wonder if one can actually change their personality or if it's ingrained by the time we are perceptive enough to understand ourselves.



To some extent I think you can.  Either by making a concious effort to behave a certain way, or by a major change in environment.  Some things will remain, but some things can change.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

Maybe. My entire personality is geared a certain way. 

I'm honest, loyal, dependable, patient, kind, thoughtful, logical, respectful, and honorable. These are all good traits.

What I am not...is fun. I'm not spontaneous, dynamic, intriguing, extroverted, or passionate. These are all things I would like to be.

Can I recreate myself without losing the best aspects of my current personality. Or, am I always going to be "that nice smart guy"?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2005)

You just need to find a new friend named Jack Daniels


----------



## Sarah (Dec 12, 2005)

*Your answers suggest you are Spontaneous, not a Planner.*
You are flexible and take life as it comes.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> You just need to find a new friend named Jack Daniels


 
Yeah, well, there's an example. I don't drink, smoke, or take any sort of drugs. 

In fact, I've never even tried any of the three. I also can't dance. 

Therefore, it seems odd for me to go to a club or bar because it would be hard to interact with someone when I'm not sharing any of their current activities.  I don't want to smoke, drink, or take drugs of course. 

I would dance but I'm completely tone deaf. I couldn't get the beat if I was sitting _inside_ of the drum!

So what now?


----------



## Gemini (Dec 12, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm a realist too. I knew I would be but was hoping for different results.
> 
> I wonder if one can actually change their personality or if it's ingrained by the time we are perceptive enough to understand ourselves.


 
I think your personality changes throughout your entire life. I used to be very different then I am now. This is the road life's lessons have led me down. It works for me, but I do see your point. Yes, I think you can make a concious decision to change to some degree, but you are where you are for a reason.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmmm ... it says I'm a go-getter.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 12, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... it says I'm a go-getter.


 
Who'd a thunk....


----------



## Lisa (Dec 12, 2005)

Performer...hhmmmm...it is about right

    *  Love fun, people and the world around them
    * Prefer hands-on learning to reading a book
    * Think of themselves as enthusiastic, sociable or sensitive
    * May forget about commitments because they're having so much fun


----------



## Sam (Dec 12, 2005)

a bit on my result.

Summary of Big-Thinkers
Outspoken, ingenious and bored by routine 
Think of themselves as talkative, curious and self-sufficient 
May neglect the routine work required to make their plans successful


----------



## Dan G (Dec 12, 2005)

Idealist, and most likely to be a vegetarian????????


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 12, 2005)

*Results*

*Your answers suggest you are an Idealist*

*Summary of Idealists*

Make sense of the world using inner values
Focus on personal growth and the growth of others
Think of themselves as bright, forgiving and curious
May sometimes appear stubborn
I'm don't think everything describing the idealist fits me...I'm definitly not a vegetarian, but I can definitly be stubborn.

Robyn :idunno:


----------



## Floating Egg (Dec 12, 2005)

I am very skeptical about personality tests, but for those of you that are interested, here are my results:

*Your answers suggest you are a Mastermind*





*Summary of Masterminds
*Visionaries who put energy into achieving their goals 
Prefer to work independently and dislike inefficiency 
Think of themselves as logical, thorough, and bright 
Values practicality and common sense above ideas and theories


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 12, 2005)

This test pegged me as a mastermind.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/mind/surveys/whatamilike/index_5.shtml?personality_type=mastermind

Sweet.  Now I just needs some sharks with friggin lasers on their heads...

Or a really cool ring that makes me invisible...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> This test pegged me as a mastermind.


 
I pegged myself as one, and decided to skip the test.


----------



## Satt (Dec 12, 2005)

Your answers suggest you are a Go-getter




*Summary of Go-Getters*


Inventive, resourceful problem solvers with a love of life
Can be tough-minded when necessary
Think of themselves as enthusiastic, determined and alert
May become frustrated by rules and routines
*Go-Getter Careers*

Go-getters are attracted to a variety of careers, especially those which require attention to detail.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 12, 2005)

Tells me I'm a Strategist.. yeah right.. I took it again cuz I doubted it.. and answered a tad differently and STILL came out that.. bah ..
I don't have outbursts and I am NOT Sarcastic when I don't get my way.. Bloody Stupid Tests...............


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 12, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I pegged myself as one, and decided to skip the test.


:barf:


----------



## Martial Tucker (Dec 12, 2005)

I guess I resemble these remarks:



*Results*

*Your answers suggest you are a Mastermind*

 The four aspects that make up this personality type are:




*Summary of Masterminds*
Visionaries who put energy into achieving their goals
Prefer to work independently and dislike inefficiency
Think of themselves as logical, thorough, and bright
Values practicality and common sense above ideas and theories



I do agree with the earlier post about the shopping questions. Any questionaire asking me about my preferred way to shop needs to include as an option: Slitting my wrists first.......


Floating Egg.....looks like we're in the same boat, or I should say, yacht. Masterminds should always have yachts......


----------



## Floating Egg (Dec 12, 2005)

I found myself puzzling over whether or not I was a dynamic.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 12, 2005)

Well ... here is what the BBC said:


*Your answers suggest you are a Nurturer*

The four aspects that make up this personality type are:




*Summary of Nurturers*


Care for the important people in their lives
Strive for harmony and avoid confrontation
Think of themselves as gentle, conscientious, and mature
May have trouble making decisions that could hurt others
Although, I have a couple of step daughters that might disagree.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's what it says about me (although I'm not too much of an introvert):


*Peacemakers*

The four aspects that make up this personality type are:




Summary of Peacemakers

Value personal freedom
Particularly sensitive to the feelings of others
Think of themselves as steady, gentle and sympathetic
Others may mistake their quiet nature for weakness


----------

